# Incredible: David Rockefeller's Sixth Heart Transplant A Success At Age 99!



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 29, 2015)

Or is he a clone lol?

David Rockefeller s Sixth Heart Transplant Successful at Age 99 World News Daily Report


----------



## skye (Apr 29, 2015)

Holy Batman!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 29, 2015)

Satire site, guys.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 29, 2015)

You know he pays someone to play with his balls.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 29, 2015)

Six, huh? How many poor fuckers die waiting on a new heart? Fuck that.


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Six, huh? How many poor fuckers die waiting on a new heart? Fuck that.


None b/c its from a satire site.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 29, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You know he pays someone to play with his balls.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Six, huh? How many poor fuckers die waiting on a new heart? Fuck that.
> ...


Hey- If I want facts from you, I'll ask for them.


----------



## JFK_USA (Apr 29, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You know he pays someone to play with his balls.



Probably child laborers from Indonesia.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > You know he pays someone to play with his balls.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

*Cheney is another one.. the walking dead*

*Cheney has heart pump but no pulse*
Originally published July 19, 2010 at 8:09 pm Updated July 19, 2010 at 10:46 pm



Former Vice President Dick Cheney is recuperating from surgery to implant the kind of mechanical pump now being given to a small but growing number of people with heart failure so severe that they would most likely die within a few months without it.
Cheney has heart pump but no pulse The Seattle Times


----------



## Politico (Apr 30, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Six, huh? How many poor fuckers die waiting on a new heart? Fuck that.


Tons.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 30, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You know he pays someone to play with his balls.



At 99, you expect him to play soccer himself?


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 30, 2015)

Cheney has a heart? Is it the one he tore out of America?


----------

